# all new!



## handideaks (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. My husband has just been offered a job in Canada which we all keen for him to take. We have talked about emigrating for 18 months plus now, so this is just what we've been waiting for. 

However, we know nothing! Can anyone offer advice on where we start? Right from the basics.
To start with, he can go over and start work and we could follow! 

We have 2 children aged 5 and 2.
Look forward to your postsx


----------



## Black Tie (Feb 8, 2009)

to start with we need to know where is he getting his job, I mean which city is he gonna work in Canada. which part of canada are you planning to reside etc etc.



handideaks said:


> Hello everyone. My husband has just been offered a job in Canada which we all keen for him to take. We have talked about emigrating for 18 months plus now, so this is just what we've been waiting for.
> 
> However, we know nothing! Can anyone offer advice on where we start? Right from the basics.
> To start with, he can go over and start work and we could follow!
> ...


----------



## handideaks (Feb 6, 2009)

hi, thanks for replying. My husband is an electrician and has been offered a job in Vancouver. We would like to live near where he works but have heard this is the most expensive area!
Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Black Tie (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi,
Its a major city of Canada hence its expensive, but you can find decent accomodation in suburbs which are boutifull for a decent price. I am from Toronto area thats why I will suggest you to do some research online. try this website.

Kijiji Vancouver Classifieds: Free Classified Ads for Vancouver, British Columbia




handideaks said:


> hi, thanks for replying. My husband is an electrician and has been offered a job in Vancouver. We would like to live near where he works but have heard this is the most expensive area!
> Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------

